# Sunleaves Durapump, air pump/dwc questions!



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys, got a couple questions for ya....

Will a 600gal/hr (roughly 38L/min?) air pump be sufficient for a 4x five gallon DWC setup? (thats four, 5gal buckets)

Anybody have experience with the Sunleaves Durapumps?

*How noisy are they?* (this is the question, I'm most concerned about)

Much appreciated!


----------



## terky (Nov 24, 2011)

I have 4 of these pumps. 1 little one and 3 big. the big ones are actually quieter than the little.

I like to have the big ones running 6 to 8 buckets. churns the water nicely.

And I like the round, shot glass size air stones. They seem to work better than the bar type.

In my 50 gal reservoirs I have one of the big pumps with 4 air stones for each 50 gal drum. looks like a white water river. One pump with 4 stones in one drum.

Go big. You cant have too much air but you can have too little.

They are noisy enough you cant sleep in the same room as them. They can be in the next room and it doesnt bother me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2011)

I use a 45/l per minute (different brand) air pump in my vegging space and a 110/l per minute in my flowering space.  These large air pumps can be somewhat noisy.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry to say that if its from Sunleaves - i would not touch it with a 20 foot pole.  i'd use almost any other brand on the planet except for them.  

lets just say that they are not a company who anyone in 'the community' should do business with.  they are owned by worms way and that company has shown a very close relationship with the DEA.  only grow company i've ever heard of who hires ex DEA people (hint).  more to the story than can be said here.

please consider finding another brand of pump - anybody but Sunleaves!


----------

